# how can i read cyberoam continent



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hye

with cyberoam view , i can see my employees email, am doubting one of them had sent his user name and pwd of his sharepoint account to someone else. i can see the email originating from his pc and i can read the title , but anyway i can read the body of the email.

Want to be 110% sure he did it before firing him.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If he leaves his station already signed in, couldn't someone use his unit?


----------

